# To se ví



## OzziBoy

Ahoj,

I need a little help making sense of this please. It's from a children's story "Jeníček a Mařenka ve městě." In this paragraph the father has told the children (who live near a forest) that he will take them to the city the next morning.

*Děti se, to se ví, těšily, však uz dlouho toužily podívat se do města.*
_The children were happy however long desired to see the city._

In particular *to se ví*. I translate this as "it is believed" but I can't see how it fits with the phrase above.

Can someone please deconstruct the sentence into pieces and help me understand the various parts?

Moc děkuji,
Ozzi


----------



## bibax

to se ví = (lit. it is known) of course

toužit, dychtit = to be eager for, to be keen on

The children, of course, were pleased as they were long eager for seeing the city.


----------



## OzziBoy

Now that makes much more sense. Děkuji.

Can you use *to se ví* as an exclamation as well? Say for example in response to someone?

 - Líbí se vám město?
 - Ano, to se ví!

Thanks,
Ozzi


----------



## bibax

- Líbi se vám město?
- To se ví! _or_ To se ví, že ano.


----------

